# House plants



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

Can they be used in aquariums?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im sure there are some that can do it, but im not very familiar with house plants. If you know the species you could try and google it. If you cant find anything I know someone here will either know or know somewhere to find out.

I keep some anubias as house plants. But thats kind of the reverse of what your looking for


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought I saw a list here awhile ago. It includes lucky bamboo and pothos. I've tried pothos, it does really well for awhile, but when the stems get soft, take it out before it rots.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

some plants can be but not a lot i think

Some people say some terretrial plants are aquatic but its untrue like the brazilian sword. they live for awhile then die off an pollute your water


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

Ok well I went ahead and bought some real aquatic plants...well the plant bulbs from Walmart...seems so much more fun that way ..if they grow haha.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont reccommend it. A few plants can be floated but non submerged. Pothos can be floated but its better to get aquatic plants.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

if your talking about the aponogeton bulbs from walmart they should be pretty good. i got some for my tank a few weeks ago and there doing great. most people say that they only get 1 or 2 of the bulbs to sprout, but 5 of mine have sprouted and are all doing really well. you just put em in the water and in a week or so you should see a little white stem comming out, then just burry it in the gravel a little bit so that the stem is still showing and watch it grow.


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

Where else can you get aquatic plant bulbs? Petsmart? Bulbs just seem more interesting to me and they're easier to get home too. I'm thinking about maybe getting some plants online too maybe.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i got some from petco


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

We don't have Petcos ...we use to though I think. I put the bulbs in and in like 2 days they sprouted and are growing fast! Well 3 are growing...fast. Two of the bulbs were bigger and I think a differnet kind of bulb than the others and they wont sink to the bottom, they are just floating on the water, getting pushed toward the filter and getting moldy. I think they are some type of lily maybe..cant remember.


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

For anyone who is having trouble with plant bulbs .....I tried moving mine, turning them over ..and it seems that has worked in getting them to sprout. I guess the part that sprouts was the part that was on the underside not toward the light. Still don't know how to get the big floating bulbs to sprout though...........


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Remove them from the tank. Wrap them in a wet paper towel. Put them on a heat source (cable box works well). Keep the towel damp. This usually works if the pbulbs are good. Many bought in those pacakges are bad.


----------

